# Advice on altolamprologus calvus



## Seth (May 11, 2011)

Hey everyone i am fairly new to aquariums having a freshwater tank for about a year. At the moment i have a pretty mixed up tank with many different chiclids and 6 algae eating shrimp. I have decided that i would like a more balanced tank so i am intending to rehouse most of my fish and get some new ones in whilst keeping the shrimp. In my tank i have two calvus fish which are both relatively small. I was hoping to keep them with maybe a group of tetra and some corys but am aware of the fishes predatory nature. Would this be possible perhaps with bigger tera such as black widows and maybe danioes or would the calvus be a threat too the shrimp, the tetra and the corys? Any info on this would be great.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Calvus will eat small crustacians so you will probably loose your shrimp when they get bigger. They are best kept with other peaceful tangs from the same lake. Cories and tetras won't do good because they have different water parameters and will likely become dinner for the calvus.
A mix of relatively small quality pellets, flakes, krill, artemia, etc fed sparingly. No mammal meat!
sufficient amount of rocks and caves. A sand bottom, pH between 8 - 8.5, temperature about 25°C


----------



## Seth (May 11, 2011)

Brilliant thanks for the info


----------

